# Nintendo Direct Gossip



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 3, 2012)

Zerosuit  ​Zerosuit Connor​Some new details were released today via the Pre E3 Presentation:​-The WiiU Remote or Gamepad can be used as a fully operational Infra-Red Television remote.​-Motion and Gyro sensors have been confirmed​-No need to be sitting in front of the Tv, you can continue playing while another user operates the Tv. There will be High quality graphics on the remote with no lag.​-Wii U Pro Controller to be released, no gamepad, Lighter, resembles an Xbox controller​-WiiUMenu seen at power on, Miis are seen everywhere, you see your Mii, your families miis, your friends, people in your country, people playing the same games as you. Miis gather around tiles, the tiles are shown on the WiiU gamepad for tile selection.​-3Ds like multi-tasking.​-Video chat, through friends list, called Together WiiU.​-MiiVerse/Wara Wara network communication activated anytime with multitasking. Compare scores and help each other out when a user gets stuck.​-Can write and draw instead of typing, add facial expressions and screenshots.​-All games directory, shows all games available.​-MiiVerse/Wara Wara can be intergrated into games, allows comments and other things to show in game.​-App for MiiVerse/Wara Wara in development for: PC, 3Ds, any web enabled mobile device.​-Nintendo Network, shows social integration between 3Ds, WiiU and future consoles. ​-Cloud video streaming through Remote to the Console.​-Mario for WiiU confirmed to be in development.​- Miiverse can be used with games that don't feature online interactions​- Wii U internet browser lets you share what's on the Game Pad via your TV
- close a virtual curtain over a TV screen to keep what you're browsing on the Game Pad a secret, reveal when you want to
- plenty of 3DS news coming during 'other upcoming opportunitiesAnother Source: http://gonintendo.co...story&id=178462​Together better. Images Courtesy of GoNintendo​





ZEROSUIT CONNOR​Promo:​[yt]j9rMD2dtdDI[/yt]​MiiVerse/Wara Wara in Games:​[yt]GuEirTArqW0[/yt]​Complete Stream:​[yt]9AkPdAWfFjI[/yt]​


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was overall pretty impressed with the show. I couldn't watch it all, but from what I saw, I am not more excited for WiiU.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry to be a consistent downer on the Wii U but nothing impressive at all unveiled today in my opinion but obviously e3 will have more


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2012)

inb4 "nintendo sux cuz it copies 360"


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the Wii U!


----------



## Jax (Jun 3, 2012)

That "commercial" was painful to watch.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> inb4 "nintendo sux cuz it copies 360"


Ehh, that is good thing. The 360 controller has won several awards and praise for it's design. It's THE perfect controller. I wouldn't mind playing on a similar controller for the Wii U.


----------



## oxenh (Jun 3, 2012)

great show

NINTENDO TAKE MY MONEY RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Jax said:


> That &quot;commercial&quot; was painful to watch.


I thought the idea of callingn the action figure "non-specific action hero" was amusing.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 3, 2012)

Jax said:


> That "commercial" was painful to watch.


Oh please, just cause you aren't best friends with the old guy. 

By the look of the tiles several first party titles are in development, including Donkey Kong and Something with Boo in it


----------



## Jan1tor (Jun 3, 2012)

I liked that there was a black controller & WII U. I don't care for the white too much. It was interesting say the least. Now I want to see how it will actually be applied to the gaming.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> inb4 "nintendo sux cuz it copies 360"


IMO they need to take a few pages from 360 and PS3's book. Multiplayer platform? New controller is the best addition of the conference.


----------



## Jax (Jun 3, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Jax said:
> 
> 
> > That "commercial" was painful to watch.
> ...



I think those were just placeholders.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a rather messy thread. Just link to the one at Gonintendo.

http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=178462


----------



## luke_c (Jun 3, 2012)

warawara


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2012)

Controller is called the Wii U GamePad





Features clickable sticks and a NFC Reader/Writer.





Controller can also function as a TV remote.





There's a seperate controller for those who might get cramps while playing with the regular controller. The Wii U Pro Controller.







It features a menu system called *Mii Wara Wara*.

- allows you the view Miis on your system and worldwide and see what they're doing.
- ability to communicate via text, videochat and doodles.
- instantly upload screenshots and videos of your game
- can be accessed instantly in any game via the home button.



The Miiverse can be accessed on your PC, 3DS and any web-enabled mobile device. It will be supported by future Nintendo systems.

There will be a lot of 3DS news at other times.


Add this to the OP, @*Zerosuit connor*


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 3, 2012)

soulx said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9AkPdAWfFjI[/media]
> 
> Controller is called the Wii U GamePad
> 
> ...


Done before you posted


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 3, 2012)

You can access miiverse by your smartphone too? I came again! ó_o


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 3, 2012)

If we can play with only the PRO controller, then I'm game.
But nintendo, Change the fucking name already!
its ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Done before you posted


Well I was referring to my entire post as yours contains a lot of speculation in addition to the facts.


----------



## masterchan777 (Jun 3, 2012)

The commercial was horrible, and it lacked any actual gameplay graphics or gameplay.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 3, 2012)

soulx said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Done before you posted
> ...


Gawsh, I'll rewatch it and clean it up.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

ZenZero said:


> If we can play with only the PRO controller, then I'm game.
> But nintendo, Change the fucking name already!
> its ridiculous.


There are almost definitely going to be games that require the Tablet.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 4, 2012)

masterchan777 said:


> The commercial was horrible, and it lacked any actual gameplay graphics or gameplay.


Well you obviously missed the point of the whole presentation. It was to showcase the features of the Wii U, in specific the controller. Graphics and wow-factor will come at E3, dont worry.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2012)

they made the damn tablet controller even bigger! and at least the Pro Controller will be wireless?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm quite impressed with the show actually.

I wonder what will they reveal at E3.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 4, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> they made the damn tablet controller even bigger! and at least the Pro Controller will be wireless?


yeah, i bet that generic usb port is for recharging


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy shit!  A controller with all the buttons in the right place for the first time EVER! 
and did Nintendo just take on Facebook?

didnt see that coming.  I like it.

360 controllers are near perfect excet for the stupid wonky analogue placement. the wiiUgamepad and pro controllers look great.
Liking the miiverse, realtime popularity of games is pretty cool too.  video chat built in is great so no need to buy addons.

All in one tv remote!  *imagines hours of fun annoying tv wars.  Tv remote verses Wiiu remote!  bring it!


----------



## Frogman (Jun 4, 2012)

This has made me excited for the wii U
Thanks Nintendo!!


----------



## SwitchNOW (Jun 4, 2012)

Wii U - Online Tech Demo Promo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRqrVMh29Us


Mario Wii U - Showing Miiverse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_I4CJ0gPyo

Mii Wara Wara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exO-zjuNsSk

MiiVerse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJYkADzBCr4


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

That Miiverse functionality looks like it could be terribly annoying in the wrong hands.

Why do I imagine that there are going to be thousands of Navi accounts yelling at other players to listen...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching the recording on their site.  So far, I'm damn impressed.  A lot of innovation that I think would stick with manufacturers even if the WiiU bombs.  Also that Pro controller better be bluetooth, and people better get it working on Windows/Mac.

That Zombie thing was rather hard to watch...besides Non-Specific Action Figure

Fully finished the recording.  Color me very impressed.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tod was the most radical thing about the conference and I cannot wait for a videogame about his wacky zombie adventures with OctoG and Non-Specific action figure.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

alunral said:


> Watching the recording on their site.  So far, I'm damn impressed.  A lot of innovation that I think would stick with manufacturers even if the WiiU bombs.  Also that Pro controller better be bluetooth, and people better get it working on Windows/Mac.
> 
> That Zombie thing was rather hard to watch...besides Non-Specific Action Figure


It has Bluetooth, but I think it's 2.0.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 4, 2012)

clickable analogue stick... and something each stick being two sticks really... coz when you click and hold down... your on a different... like... level dude.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 4, 2012)

Between this Pro controller and Wii backwards-compatibility, I see no reason for there not to be GC compatibility, but of course we won't get it in any form other than Virtual Console, I'm sure.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Between this Pro controller and Wii backwards-compatibility, I see no reason for there not to be GC compatibility, but of course we won't get it in any form other than Virtual Console, I'm sure.


It takes space, power, and most important of all (for Nintendo), money.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Between this Pro controller and Wii backwards-compatibility, I see no reason for there not to be GC compatibility, but of course we won't get it in any form other than Virtual Console, I'm sure.


My guess is that it will require additional hardware, which in turn will cost more in production. Nintendo is trying to make profit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > inb4 "nintendo sux cuz it copies 360"
> ...



360 is not the perfect controller, It has one of THE worst Dpads of ALL time.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


That was fixed a while ago.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



If that's the only negative I'd say the Wii U Pro Controller should be near perfect since it appears to have fixed that issue with a decent DPAD.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


I don't remember that, last I checked it was still pretty bad.  Hopefully they'll fix it with the 720; after all, if the Wii U did it then they surely can.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/en_US/pd/productID.224542700?WT.mc_id=mercent&mr:referralID=e2f00368-ade3-11e1-9e8b-001b2166c62d

The 720 should have a better Dpad standard. Nintendo has the perfect Dpad


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Between this Pro controller and Wii backwards-compatibility, I see no reason for there not to be GC compatibility, but of course we won't get it in any form other than Virtual Console, I'm sure.



Someone really needs to make GameCube to Wii Remote converter cables.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

Actually kinda pleased by the controller redesign, looks more iPhone sized than iPad sized, which is good because the controller before looked fucking awful.

But I am not liking how they're already pushing out yet another controller. You know how Sony always plays "gotcha!" with those memory cards? Yeah, hate to say it but Nintendo does that with peripherals. I mean the Wii had the remote, the nunchuck, the Wii Balance Board, the Wii Speak, the Wii Motion Plus, and various other third party peripherals. The 3DS already has the Circle Pad Pro and there's the rumors of the new stylus and front depth camera. The Wii U is already launching with another different controller.

All in all though the console has changed for the better. I still won't buy a console if it's not completely next gen feeling (like if it's still producing just "slightly better" graphics than the Xbox 360/PS3 then I don't see the point) but I probably won't hate it so much. A touchscreen on a controller is a good idea and they've finally changed the design so it's not so goddamn unwieldy.


----------



## giavol (Jun 4, 2012)

At lest the controller pad seems pretty comfortable to hold.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 4, 2012)

I really like the TV remote thing. You don't know how much I wished I could just use my damn Wiimote to change channels. Mii Waka Waka (or whatever the fuck it was) seems like an actual change in Online Gaming, instead of having to start up chat parties and stuff to talk with friends, you can do it in the middle of the game. Also, Nintendo better have that second 3DS core burning with this on it too  its so nice to see Nintendo not playing console power catch up, like they did with the GCN and Wii (in fact, last time they had the best tech was with the N64 I think.) and actually making a console that seems like a next gen console. The only thing is I hope the menu isn't just floating squares with Miis, something like a solid 3DS-like menu would be awesome too. Also, Todd better get a sub-series to show off the WiiU features >:3

Oh and Guild, the PRO controller is probably more of a second player controller kind of deal, remember, the WiiU tablet isn't the cheapest of controllers and something like this is good for low-budget guys (like myself) to use for parties


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 4, 2012)

i wonder how useful the NFC will be on a video game console


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Actually kinda pleased by the controller redesign, looks more iPhone sized than iPad sized, which is good because the controller before looked fucking awful.
> 
> But I am not liking how they're already pushing out yet another controller. You know how Sony always plays "gotcha!" with those memory cards? Yeah, hate to say it but Nintendo does that with peripherals. I mean the Wii had the remote, the nunchuck, the Wii Balance Board, the Wii Speak, the Wii Motion Plus, and various other third party peripherals. The 3DS already has the Circle Pad Pro and there's the rumors of the new stylus and front depth camera. The Wii U is already launching with another different controller.
> 
> All in all though the console has changed for the better. I still won't buy a console if it's not completely next gen feeling (like if it's still producing just "slightly better" graphics than the Xbox 360/PS3 then I don't see the point) but I probably won't hate it so much. A touchscreen on a controller is a good idea and they've finally changed the design so it's not so goddamn unwieldy.


It's a good thing console graphics have reached their peek until we get VR.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Oh, it was not fixed, that thing is still a PoS Dpad.



Sorry I live in the 21st century, I can't remember a game I would actually want to use a D-Pad on.

2D platformers can suck my balls, analog sticks are great.


----------



## oxenh (Jun 4, 2012)

Now nintendo show me how the wii u interacts with the 3DS and then

TAKE MY DARN MONEY AWAY!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it was not fixed, that thing is still a PoS Dpad.
> ...



For platformers? Oh god no. D-Pad or don't even make the game.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2012)

@Zantiago, gamecube was not a catching up system.  The original Xbox was barely more powerful than the cube and the ps2 was less powerful than the cube.  I really wish people would get their facts  straight.  Nintendo makes one low end system and suddenly all of their consoles are low end


----------



## CyborGamer (Jun 4, 2012)

Iwata said it best. Wii U: Together, better.

*fanboy claps*

Seriously though, Wii U Sports looks like another best seller to me, those baseball catch and ninja star clips kinda blew my mind.


----------



## Clarky (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it was not fixed, that thing is still a PoS Dpad.
> ...



personally i cant do beat em ups with an analog stick myself


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2012)

hopefull the option to use the Pro Controller will be available in every game instead of using that damn tablet...but you wait and see it won't be


----------



## Walker D (Jun 4, 2012)

clarky said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...



And, when using a normal controller, I only play fighting games with them


----------



## YayMii (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I don't remember that, last I checked it was still pretty bad.  Hopefully they'll fix it with the 720; after all, if the Wii U did it then they surely can.


The controller with the rotating D-Pad is better. I'm actually thinking about buying one just because I got Pac-Man CE DX on my Xbox even though I mainly play PS3.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> hopefull the option to use the Pro Controller will be available in every game instead of using that damn tablet...but you wait and see it won't be



I just want Wii Remote and Nunchuck support for shooters on Wii-U


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2012)

it's already been confirmed the remote and chuck will be compatible


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> hopefull the option to use the Pro Controller will be available in every game instead of using that damn tablet...but you wait and see it won't be


It will be, well almost every single game since I'd imagine games like Wario Ware would be unplayable without the Wii U subscreen/touchscreen.
The Pro Controller has a power button for turning the system on and the Wii U controller has a button that makes it possible to play on the just the TV only, the controller screen only or both.

Ni-Fi is confirmed now, we are going to be able to play wherever we want in our homes and still get a 60fps stream.


----------



## ilman (Jun 4, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> -Cloud video streaming through Remote to the Console.​​


​
Awesome, lets hope this is true, because then we will be able to play on the wii u everywhere we take our touchscreen controller.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 4, 2012)

ilman said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > -Cloud video streaming through Remote to the Console.​​
> ...



Last I checked, they said it wouldn't do that.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 4, 2012)

ilman said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > -Cloud video streaming through Remote to the Console.​​
> ...


I fail to see how cloud video streaming through remote to console will make you be able to play the Wii U anywhere with the gamepad.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

ilman said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > -Cloud video streaming through Remote to the Console.​​
> ...


In the video Iwata specified that you can play it with the TV off anywhere in the living room. Pretty sure that if you could take it everywhere he would have said you can take it into another room.


----------



## ilman (Jun 4, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> ilman said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


I said touchscreen controller.




Hadrian said:


> ilman said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


But that isn't CLOUD viodeo streaming.
But I guess you have a point there.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 4, 2012)

On a somewhat unrelated and very random note, one Australian news portal described the Wii U's gamepad as having "borrowed from (the) iPad" (well at least in the title, nothing was mentioned in the article itself but still....).  

A small part of me just died. Headdesked a wee bit too hard. Seriously. Just because there is a large touchscreen doesn't mean it "borrowed from the iPad" ffs. Would have inserted things like the facepalm ascii and what not but I think I better hold back before this post becomes spam (if it isn't already LOL)

[/gamerfanboymode]


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> ilman said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


I believe it was Namco who updated us on the wireless controller technology a while back, saying that it's a 60fps ni-fi connection.
This means that you could play a game outside your living room too.

The pro controller has a power button so I'm certain that there will be many games that only uses one screen, ie TV+pro controller only or just have everything on the Wii U controller with the TV turned off.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> On a somewhat unrelated and very random note, one Australian news portal described the Wii U's gamepad as having "borrowed from (the) iPad" (well at least in the title, nothing was mentioned in the article itself but still....).


Total bullshit, everyone knows Nintendo ripped off this:


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> porkiewpyne said:
> 
> 
> > On a somewhat unrelated and very random note, one Australian news portal described the Wii U's gamepad as having "borrowed from (the) iPad" (well at least in the title, nothing was mentioned in the article itself but still....).
> ...


Oh the game.com...
It was so ahead of it's time yet so limited thanks to the horrible screen and bad sound chip.
scoreboards
two cartridge slots
touchscreen controls
wow


Just looked at some speculation and it seems like miiverse will either be displayed on the controller or the TV when in the home menu.
We haven't seen the main OS yet and the video hinted at a improved Wii channel based menu for the Wii U.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > porkiewpyne said:
> ...


I used to have one but it was the later model with one slot and no online functions.

Horrendous device. I had to calibrate the screen every time I tried to play a game...the ghosting on that thing was awful too.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 4, 2012)

ilman said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > ilman said:
> ...


And so did I...


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 4, 2012)

Unfortunately it looks as if the miiverse service will only allow you to talk to friends (with registered FC).  Not when the really-poorly-portrayed geeky guy says:

"Actually I think my *buddy* OctoG123 has it figured out"

Then;
"Of course, what are* best friends* for?"


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Unfortunately it looks as if the miiverse service will only allow you to talk to friends (with registered FC).  Not when the really-poorly-portrayed geeky guy says:
> 
> "Actually I think my *buddy* OctoG123 has it figured out"
> 
> ...


Iwata confirmed personal accounts, plus the miiverse will have strangers, regional and worldwide.
FC's won't be used once Nintendo Network gets implemented for both the Wii U and 3DS, remember Iwata said that the 3DS will eventually get this kind of connectivity too.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Unfortunately it looks as if the miiverse service will only allow you to talk to friends (with registered FC).  Not when the really-poorly-portrayed geeky guy says:
> 
> "Actually I think my *buddy* OctoG123 has it figured out"
> 
> ...


You're reading too much into that. Ubisoft confirmed that there are no friendcodes in favour of a proper account.
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/08/farewell-friend-codes-wii-u-to-have-single-gamertag-and-friend/


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 4, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately it looks as if the miiverse service will only allow you to talk to friends (with registered FC).  Not when the really-poorly-portrayed geeky guy says:
> ...


He said that you would be able to see what other Miis are doing worldwide. I presume that is separate to your friends list that you can contact (which is obvious for video chat, the question is will it apply to comments too?)

Edit: Sorry, I wasn't really talking abut FCs. I more meant whether you'd be able to see updates from everyone playing that game rather than just your friends.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 4, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...




You will see your mii.
You will see all your friends miis (friends are people you add accounts, just like ps3/360. his friends account name is OctoG123, you can probably add friends in-game aswell like mariokart 7)
You will be able to see what everyone for instance in England (for me) is playing or has played.  If a game is out it gets its own tile.  peoples Miiverse app conversations are ALL presented in real time with fancy speach bubbles on your screen.

So if you publicly chat on Miiverse the public can see it.

but if you private chat with your friends, only your friends can see it


so to answer the question... BOTH.  we will see real time talking from people we do not know.  its like a facebook built into the WiiU.  but we can hide conversations in a private chat.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 4, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...


I really hope so. That would be amazing, especially for Nintendo.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 4, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> @Zantigo, gamecube was not a catching up system.  The original Xbox was barely more powerful than the cube and the ps2 was less powerful than the cube.  I really wish people would get their facts  straight.  Nintendo makes onelow end system and suddenly all of their consoles are low end


Fix'D

And your right, the Cube was powerful, but it lacked in many other aspects that made its console power almost useless, don't get me wrong, I love the Cube (my favorite console) but that doesn't mean I'm above saying where it was weak. Also, Nintendo has made quite a few low end systems. The Game Gear was a lot more capable then the GBC and same with the DS and PSP. But I see your point.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 4, 2012)

Miiverse gets me really excited. 

Looks like a cool twist on the whole social stuff. Also I think it is vers important, that you can access it at any time. I'm eager to see it in action at the conference!


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh god... I just thought of all the penis swapnotes I get as is.... o_o the horror...


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

I sorta underestimated Nintendo with their online promises.

I have to admit, after watching the Direct, I find that the Wii U changed a lot since E3'11 and Miiverse looks fantastic. The 3DS getting some Miiverse love is also partly why I'm liking it.


----------



## Charon (Jun 4, 2012)

I like how they didnt tell us whether it will be possible to use additional WiiU gamepads, again.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 4, 2012)

> Some new details were released today via the Pre E3 Presentation:
> -The WiiU Remote or Gamepad can be used as a fully operational Infra-Red Television remote.
> -Motion and Gyro sensors have been confirmed
> -No need to be sitting in front of the Tv, you can continue playing while another user operates the Tv. There will be High quality graphics on the remote with no lag.
> ...



half of these features will be japan only so it's pointless to announce it, for example i have a sony bravia, i doubt the wii u would work on my particular model especially if it's not the latest one too (it's not that old mind you) also that new "pro" controller just looks like a classic controller but the button placement is changed for the worse, also will it support rumble feature this time? the previous classic controller never did, also can we still use or classic controller pros with the wii u? i am not forking out more money for another controller, that is for sure.

again, problem with privacy that i have issues with especially with how the internet is going now, if i am private chatting with my boyfriend on the nintendo network and we talk very "private" stuff i don't want everyone on my friends list knowing my business, that is just plain wrong, on the ps3 no one knows what you are typing unless you message them, what are nintendo thinking? seriously? if i am messaging someone, i want that message to only go to them not the whole world lol yeah i am fine with people knowing what i am playing as the 3DS does that when you streetpass with someone but the other stuff? nah.

video chat aswell? that is not like nintendo to do something like that although i guess that could be useful to talk to someone like you do on skype so talk to someone from a different country for free.

i am going to watch all these videos and pray that nintendo don't fk this all up :S (won't hold my breath though)


----------



## Charon (Jun 4, 2012)

EDIT: wrong thread X_X


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> > Some new details were released today via the Pre E3 Presentation:
> > -The WiiU Remote or Gamepad can be used as a fully operational Infra-Red Television remote.
> > -Motion and Gyro sensors have been confirmed
> > -No need to be sitting in front of the Tv, you can continue playing while another user operates the Tv. There will be High quality graphics on the remote with no lag.
> ...


I stopped right there.

Why would half of these be Japan-only when the direct was made in *English* by Satoru Iwata himself and even labelled as a _Pre-E3_ direct when E3 is a western event?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 4, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I stopped right there.
> 
> Why would half of these be Japan-only when the direct was made in *English* by Satoru Iwata himself and even labelled as a _Pre-E3_ direct when E3 is a western event?



erm, because nintendo hate europe? do you really think we will get everything worldwide? there is always restrictions, western yes for american, you see europe and the uk is a small island that nintendo and the rest of the world seems to forget about, but i don't expect you to understand that as you live in japan! lol


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 4, 2012)

"-MiiVerse/Wara Wara network communication activated anytime with multitasking. *Compare scores* and help each other out when a user gets stuck."

Please Nintendo, dont do a sony-like trophies stuff


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped right there.
> ...


I don't live in Japan, I'm just going there for about 3 months - hence the flag change.

However it should be worth noting that NoE has a Japanese leader (I don't know how to say it. CEO? COO?)
Some localizations never made it to the States and only arrived in Europe.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 4, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> erm, because nintendo hate europe? do you really think we will get everything worldwide? there is always restrictions, western yes for american, you see europe and the uk is a small island that nintendo and the rest of the world seems to forget about, but i don't expect you to understand that as you live in japan! lol


Your post is written as if the US was a part of Japan...
None of the features shown in the video can be Japan-only since the video was aimed at an American audience.
1. I highly doubt that the controller wouldn't work with a Sony TV. If it's a universal remote, there's absolutely no reason why they would emit Sony TVs. I remember way back when you could use universal remotes with the original Xbox DVD receiver, you could use universal remotes (even Sony-branded) to control it.
2. Why wouldn't they have private messaging? That would be a stupid thing to not have.
3. Video chat's not that abnormal for Nintendo. Pokemon B/W on DSi tried the same thing (although it wasn't that great and I don't think anyone used it).


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped right there.
> ...




Nintendo hates Europe?!?! Bullshit! you guys got Pandora's Tower, Last story AND Xenoblade FIRST! Hell, The PAL region is the only region still giving the Wii any respect and treating that console as if it's not dead yet. -just saying.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 4, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> "-MiiVerse/Wara Wara network communication activated anytime with multitasking. *Compare scores* and help each other out when a user gets stuck."
> 
> Please Nintendo, dont do a sony-like trophies stuff



there is a high chance they will because it's very popular, nintendo never cared about it in the past but i guess that will start to change with the wii U, not much we can do about it.




chris888222 said:


> I don't live in Japan, I'm just going there for about 3 months - hence the flag change.
> 
> However it should be worth noting that NoE has a Japanese leader (I don't know how to say it. CEO? COO?)
> Some localizations never made it to the States and only arrived in Europe.



ok, didn't know you were only staying there temporary, yes i know that the CEO of europe is japanese, i can give you a example of how we are treated, pokedex 3D pro (or whatever it''s called) has no release date in europe, but for usa and japan you can buy it on certain release date! there was another game that i watched on nintendo direct that was not available in europe either, this kind of treatment will continue into the Wii U release, for example a app comes out on their store or something, american and japan get it but in europe and uk we have to wait 1 month later, we all know it's going to happen, that is why i am very skeptical that they can get the tv remote feature working on all tv models and regions, i will try and hold judgement but i won't hold my breath.



YayMii said:


> Your post is written as if the US was a part of Japan...
> None of the features shown in the video can be Japan-only since the video was aimed at an American audience.
> 1. I highly doubt that the controller wouldn't work with a Sony TV. If it's a universal remote, there's absolutely no reason why they would emit Sony TVs. I remember way back when you could use universal remotes with the original Xbox DVD receiver, you could use universal remotes (even Sony-branded) to control it.
> 2. Why wouldn't they have private messaging? That would be a stupid thing to not have.
> 3. Video chat's not that abnormal for Nintendo. Pokemon B/W on DSi tried the same thing (although it wasn't that great and I don't think anyone used it).



nope, never said that, i said *japan and usa think they are the only continent on earth and no one else matters*

nintendo are a japenese company, just because it shows a feature in a american trailer it doesn't mean that the rest of the world will get it.

1: like i said before we will wait and see if they can get this thing working on all model types and brands and in all regions, but i won't hold my breath.

2: fair enough, the way i understood it is all of your friends list could see what you are talking about to one person on your list, i hope i understood it wrong.

3: it's the first time nintendo have used video chat on a console, that's what i meant, not for handheld devices.


----------



## jrk190 (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, the only thing I really want to hear about is Animal Crossing: Jump Out and the other games announced at last E3.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2012)

I just like the fact that Nintendo is taking on FaceBook and Skype at the same time. I really hope the apps for the gamepad will also be as exciting. It would be nice to have eBook reading and maybe some sort of cloud computing


----------



## jrk190 (Jun 4, 2012)

Facebook and Skype would be good Applications for both WiiU and 3DS. This new console could be the bridge between mobile gaming and console gaming, and could have great results.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Facebook and Skype would be good Applications for both WiiU and 3DS. This new console could be the bridge between mobile gaming and console gaming, and could have great results.


I hope both applications will come.

But did you notice that the Wii U browser actually supports video?

Also, the browser is shown not to have much icons (like the zoom in, zoom out icons on the 3DS/DSi browser). Is it multitouch? Doubt it, since it uses a styli.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 4, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I hope both applications will come.
> 
> But did you notice that the Wii U browser actually supports video?
> 
> Also, the browser is shown not to have much icons (like the zoom in, zoom out icons on the 3DS/DSi browser). Is it multitouch? Doubt it, since it uses a styli.



probably, when we touch the screen, the icons appear, when we release the screen, they "auto-hide". (But I not saw this on the video)


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

[quote name='chris888222' timestamp='1338818366' post='4245471] Is it multitouch? Doubt it, since it uses a styli.[/quote]
resistive screen only support one point of contact


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

[quote name='Joe88' timestamp='1338819526' post='4245482']
[quote name='chris888222' timestamp='1338818366' post='4245471] Is it multitouch? Doubt it, since it uses a styli.[/quote]
resistive screen only support one point of contact
[/quote]
Yes, that's why I say I doubt it's multitouch since most resistive touchscreens uses styli.

Exception being the Galaxy Note, that is.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2012)

[quote name='Joe88' timestamp='1338819526' post='4245482']
[quote name='chris888222' timestamp='1338818366' post='4245471] Is it multitouch? Doubt it, since it uses a styli.[/quote]
resistive screen only support one point of contact
[/quote]


There are many multitouch resistive screens. The DSLite had one as well as many Chinese Android tablets. I would not be surprised if the Wii-U GamePad had a multitouch screen.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

[quote name='LightyKD' timestamp='1338819922' post='4245493'][quote name='Joe88' timestamp='1338819526' post='4245482']
[quote name='chris888222' timestamp='1338818366' post='4245471] Is it multitouch? Doubt it, since it uses a styli.[/quote]
resistive screen only support one point of contact
[/quote]


There are many multitouch resistive screens. The DSLite had one as well as many Chinese Android tablets. I would not be surprised if the Wii-U GamePad had a multitouch screen.[/quote]the dsl does not support multitouch, I just tried it with pictochat, 
I dont see any device that says resistive and multitouch on the market besides those cheap tablets that claim multitouch but its not
I even have a cheap resistive tab that says multitouch but all it does is confuse the device and nothing happens


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2012)

that miiverse will be used later for big n to spy on us and detect mods you watch


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

[quote name='chris888222' timestamp='1338819689' post='4245490']
[quote name='Joe88' timestamp='1338819526' post='4245482']
[quote name='chris888222' timestamp='1338818366' post='4245471] Is it multitouch? Doubt it, since it uses a styli.[/quote]
resistive screen only support one point of contact
[/quote]
Yes, that's why I say I doubt it's multitouch since most resistive touchscreens uses styli.

Exception being the Galaxy Note, that is.
[/quote]
According to Nintendo's filed patent:
" the touch panel 52 is a resistive-type touch panel. However, the touch panel is not limited to the resistive-type, and may be a touch panel of any type including, for example, a capacitive type"

This practically means multi touch, which is something I find to be a very unnecessary feature to have for something that also uses buttons.
Anyway, a resistive touchscreen with a stylus beats capacitive in precision any day easily. Capacitive styluses suck and have the tip covering up what your doing on the screen. It would be impractical to use with an app like colors or a game like wario ware diy.
The reason why phones began using capacitive screens is because it makes it easier to make phone calls with your thumb despite the small screen.

The Galaxy Note however uses a very different kind of technology compared to what we're used to, downside is that it's expensive as shit.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2012)

@ *Joe88 If I remember correctly, there are a few DS Lite homebrew apps using multitouch and Taiko drum Master for DS had multitouch. Just to be clear I'm saying if I remember correctly because it has been a few years and those things could have been debunked.*




Eerpow said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe88 said:
> ...


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I want a galaxy note stylus so badly. They start off at $19+ USD on Ebay. It's the best damn capacitive stylus around! I don't know why more people wont just make fine point capacitive styli.


No, you misunderstood my point, the galaxy note stylus *isn't* a stylus for capacitive screens, it's only for the specific technology incorporated in the Galaxy Note.

The Galaxy Note doesn't use resistive nor capacitive, it uses it's own thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bu7YG6qfcc


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe88 said:
> ...


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> So that means that Nintendo's touchscreens are resistive yet multitouch?
> 
> I have to say though, their screens, being resistive, are very responsive.


DS was capable of multi touch but it was never used since it isn't necessary when you have four face buttons and a d-pad.

Homebrew multi touch:



Spoiler



lol


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > I want a galaxy note stylus so badly. They start off at $19+ USD on Ebay. It's the best damn capacitive stylus around! I don't know why more people wont just make fine point capacitive styli.
> ...



Interesting. The bit of Info I read was wrong. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 4, 2012)

More mario and casual stuff with underpowered machines at low / last gen factory price selling like hot cakes? No thank you.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> More mario and casual stuff with underpowered machines at low / last gen factory price selling like hot cakes? No thank you.


Errr... Last gen powered device? Really?


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 4, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > More mario and casual stuff with underpowered machines at low / last gen factory price selling like hot cakes? No thank you.
> ...


As far as the current Big N trend goes it seems so. A Wii somewhere a little up ahead a Ps2 / Xbox. A 3DS somewhat like a buffed up PSP. The Wii U rumored as a tad more powerful than Ps3 and 360.
That's quite enough to me, no comment on the rehashed old soup franchises . Well if there is offers there is demands, i guess.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > koimayeul said:
> ...


Calling it a tad more powerful is an understatement, it's going to be a lot stronger than a "tad".


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...



But as soon as the successors to the PS3 and 360 arrive, its almost guaranteed the Wii U will be outdated in comparison. My question is will 3rd party developers be willing to go between a weaker system and the stronger competitors. This generation showed that the "hardcore" games did not exactly make it to Wii due to hardware limitations and a reluctance by developers. We shall see what happens this generation.


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Eh, hopefully..


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > koimayeul said:
> ...


I understand that, but that's still no reason to under exaggerate the system.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 4, 2012)

I think some of you guys have to be dumb or trolling.  Like seriously.
I really didn't believe the wii u will be that far behind to miss general multiplats.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I think some of you guys have to be dumb or trolling.  Like seriously.
> I really didn't believe the wii u will be that far behind to miss
> general multiplats.


The other systems can't be the huge graphical leap everyone wants them to be, Sony are continuing losing money and a power house isn't their solution, these are systems priced within a $300-$400 range, there's only so much you can do with the tech you get for that price.
We already know what to expect from the Wii U from real devs and Nintendo's comments about the Wii situation and how they want to be competetive and future proof against the future generation.
Gearbox's recent statements says that's it's a true generational step and following the durango/orbis rumors they won't be that far ahead.
We will once again be in the same situation as the GCXPS2 era where the PS2 despite being a weaker system got both multiplatform games and third party exclusives.

Some of the reasons to why the PS2 was such a success was because it was one of the first consoles of it's generation, it was cheap, doubled as a DVD player (something I remember a lot of people bought it for), featured USB ports and casual games like the EyeToy plus it had backwards compatibility.

Having all these new free online features, diverse control schemes and promised graphical power while keeping the sales the Wii had, the U has the potential to become this generations PS2 in terms of support.

As you may know comparing a multi platform game like RE4 having the GC and PS2 versions side by side makes it pretty easy for you to spot the graphical differences.
But if you play it at home on the GC and then at a friends house on a PS2 it's likely that you won't notice any differences between them at all, unless you're a tech geek.

What I'm trying to say is that next generation multiplats won't be like what Nintendo did with the Wii, this time differences will be very small and go unnoticed by consumers.
According to a recent Iwata statement he thinks that the Wii failed to deliver on many aspects and that he don't want to be in the same situation in the future.
And of course the solution he's talking about is competitive hardware and online.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> More mario and casual stuff with underpowered machines at low / last gen factory price selling like hot cakes? No thank you.


there's gonna be way more games than just mario and nintys this time nearly all of the 3rd party devs are on board from the get go this time even ones that weren't interested in the wii. as for underpowered don't expect the ps4/720 whatever they fuck they call it to be 10 times powerfuller and 30x better gfx it's not going to happen this time not on consoles. i can tell you now what the BIG differences are going to be: the other machines will run in 1080p (proper FULL 1080p this time) and run at 60fps there will be no other differences and the wiiu will be exactly the same 

how about we wait for e3 to see?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm too lazy to create a new thread and it would probably be fitting here, but the Wii U might be 30,000 yen.
http://andriasang.co...ei_nintendo_e3/
That's almost £250... same price as the 3DS at launch and a little less than the 3G version of the Vita. That seems quite cheap for a next-generation console.
EDIT: Ignore, didn't see the other thread.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Oh god... I just thought of all the penis swapnotes I get as is.... o_o the horror...


Imagine.. On the home menu.. Of a family console..


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god... I just thought of all the penis swapnotes I get as is.... o_o the horror...
> ...


That's where the personal accounts comes in.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god... I just thought of all the penis swapnotes I get as is.... o_o the horror...
> ...


I don't think Nintendo gives any f*cks about the "Family Friendly" title, despite what they may say.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 4, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> there's gonna be way more games than just mario and nintys this time nearly all of the 3rd party devs are on board from the get go this time even ones that weren't interested in the wii. as for underpowered don't expect the ps4/720 whatever they fuck they call it to be 10 times powerfuller and 30x better gfx it's not going to happen this time not on consoles. i can tell you now what the BIG differences are going to be: the other machines will run in 1080p (proper FULL 1080p this time) and run at 60fps there will be no other differences and the wiiu will be exactly the same


Basically saying there will not be a difference is either ignorance or not wanting to discuss it (not trying to start a fight, just stating a fact. Otherwise we could just do with a single console (PC)). There are bound to be differences in one way or the other, just like when people say the PS3 and the 360 are identical although there are tons of differences from the game specs (game media, video quality, etc) to controllers (native controllers + PSMove/Kinect) and online (Free PSN vs Paid XBL). Not to mention the exclusive titles and others.

Just like there are differences between some games released in the PAL vs NTSC regions (well not so much no, but there were in the PS2 era (look at ICO for example)). All those come down to hardware specs and what can be stored in RAM for example.

But on to the actual topic: hopefully E3 is good for the gaming side. I'm kinda bored with the new fad of "innovative gaming controls" which have quite frankly resulted in disappointing games.. From each of the console makers.

Let the E3 challenge begin! (Translated into "Who will get my moneyz first this time around!"  )


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I don't think Nintendo gives any f*cks about the "Family Friendly" title, despite what they may say.



Considering that's what made them go from last place to first place in one generation, I think they do care. Not like a "we need to rid ourselves of this title" type of a way, but a "we need to keep this title" type of way.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > inb4 "nintendo sux cuz it copies 360"
> ...



Except the Xbox version of the d-pad sucks. To be honest, I've never been too fond of the Xbox controller, I've always played with a playstation controller, so an xbox controller never really felt right to me.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 4, 2012)

Mostly for Catboy:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > there's gonna be way more games than just mario and nintys this time nearly all of the 3rd party devs are on board from the get go this time even ones that weren't interested in the wii. as for underpowered don't expect the ps4/720 whatever they fuck they call it to be 10 times powerfuller and 30x better gfx it's not going to happen this time not on consoles. i can tell you now what the BIG differences are going to be: the other machines will run in 1080p (proper FULL 1080p this time) and run at 60fps there will be no other differences and the wiiu will be exactly the same
> ...


what you think the next gens are gonna be equipped with an 8 core cpu with a gtx 690??!  i've got news for you gfx have reached their limits right now so don't expect games to look that much better than they are right now next gen.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it was not fixed, that thing is still a PoS Dpad.
> ...


Super Meat Boy.
Good luck.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Mostly for Catboy:


We'll be facing bears twice. One at E3 and the other at the software showcase.

I just hope King Kong doesn't get involved.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 5, 2012)

dont mean to be rude but how is "Mario for WiiU confirmed to be in development." a surprise?
other than that, i know i wont be getting this till price drops dramatically. its gonna be like..5,000pesos here. ;/
boo.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yumi said:


> dont mean to be rude but how is "Mario for WiiU confirmed to be in development." a surprise?
> other than that, i know i wont be getting this till price drops dramatically. its gonna be like..5,000pesos here. ;/
> boo.


It's going to be around S$500 here, thanks to shitty Maxsoft (MX also operates in the whole of SEA)

I sure hope Nintendo opens up a branch here and chases that Maxsoft out.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 5, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> what you think the next gens are gonna be equipped with an 8 core cpu with a gtx 690??!  i've got news for you gfx have reached their limits right now so don't expect games to look that much better than they are right now next gen.


Now where did I say that? If you're going to respond, read the reply first.. I said that there are multiple ways to make games look better and quite a few of them don't have anything to do with CPU and Graphics chips. I could be just like you and say "What, you think that the next gen consoles are gonna be equipped only with the same hardware??! ". If it's possible to make games look different with the exact same hardware due to video output, it's possible to make games look different with different hardware. How different, that's a matter of opinion. Refusing to say that there will be differences is just plain ignorance and you know it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> what you think the next gens are gonna be equipped with an 8 core cpu with a gtx 690??!  i've got news for you gfx have reached their limits right now so don't expect games to look that much better than they are right now next gen.



Well you seem like an expert on technology in the field so I'll definitely believe this.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 5, 2012)

Im quietly looking forward to the wiiu i like what i see , just a little curious how multiplayer will go , will we have to shell out mega bux for addition wiiu gamepads as well as pro controllers ? bit confused on this... i cant imaging playing with the family , with four of them touchyscreen thingies piled up on the side , or is one of those for player 1 and three wii controllers dusted down for the rest?


----------

